# Can self-made Navigation DVD damage the system? :/



## black8ball (Aug 8, 2015)

I would like to know whats the difference between original navigation DVD and copy of it in form of .iso that I can get from forum and burn myself for free? :dunno:

My questions: 
1) Can self-burned Navigation DVD mess up Proffesional CCC software or cause any permanent damage to unit? :eeps: Or room just reads cd and that s it?
2) If I burn mp3 in dvd cd and listen it into navigation slot... Can it cause any problems and lead to bricked CCC unit? 

Just got new ccc unit. Old one suddenly started to reboot all the time. Could those 2 actions cause the problem? Just don t wan t to brick another unit...
I would be thankful for any info... :angel: :thumbup:


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

It sounds like you experienced a hardware failure that's *extremely* unlikely to have been the result of any disc you inserted into the system.

The way the poll is worded could make for a misleading result. Can your self made disc damage the system? Maybe. Maybe there was a tiny shard of metal that was stuck to the disc and flung off onto the circuit board. Is it at all likely to have been the culprit in your case? No.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

black8ball said:


> I would like to know whats the difference between original navigation DVD and copy of it in form of .iso that I can get from forum and burn myself for free? :dunno:
> 
> My questions:
> 1) Can self-burned Navigation DVD mess up Proffesional CCC software or cause any permanent damage to unit? :eeps: Or room just reads cd and that s it?
> ...


Some badly burned DVD can cause the CCC to reboot because it can read the disk and goes mad.

Only way to see where the fault is coming from is to put a normal original audio or navigation CD/DVD and try again
If the problem persists then your issue is with the drive (Not a result or inserting a burned CD/DVD), this is just pure coincidence.


----------



## niklecce (Jan 23, 2016)

djrobx said:


> It sounds like you experienced a hardware failure that's *extremely* unlikely to have been the result of any disc you inserted into the system.
> 
> The way the poll is worded could make for a misleading result. Can your self made disc damage the system? Maybe. Maybe there was a tiny shard of metal that was stuck to the disc and flung off onto the circuit board. Is it at all likely to have been the culprit in your case? No.


Can it damage the HIGH system? I hear it burns the disc motors out somehow.


----------



## wakking (Feb 22, 2016)

probably will damage the DVD lens if not burning well... but usually is seldom happen as the original bmw navigation dvd system will use the Sony lens...


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Only had read-problems when I used a DVD I burned for my NAV's - some manufacturer's DVDs must be a better quality than others OR my burn was faulty. 

I never had a home-made DVD "damage" my nav unit. 

BTW I started using copies of my original BMW NAV DVD after my original disc was stolen while the car was parked in a garage overnight while I was traveling. Of course that's not a problem now that they're on the hard drive or in the cloud


----------

